# Groundcasting Fundamental Video



## Tommy

*Groundcasting Fundamentals Video*

I've put together a little groundcasting instructional video for those that want to improve their groundcasting. The fundamentals of the groundcast can be used to improve most surfcasting styles.

This was made out in the field without the help of a cameraman or Q cards. Upon review it is a little wordy but does cover most of my thoughts about the ground cast. I had to break it into 2 clips due to youtubes restriction on upload size.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAuMsGfQczw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wnqhCpJTVU

Hope you guys enjoy this,

Tommy


----------



## Cdog

Very nice Tommy. Thanks!


----------



## Stevie Wonder

Thanks Tommy For Taking Your Time To Help Those Of Us In Need! Sure Do Wish I Lived Closer To Get A Lesson. I Hear Nothing But Postive Feedbacks About You. Keep Up The Great Work... Many Thanks, Stevie


----------



## RockhopperUK

Great vids Tommy.....well done!

Tom.


----------



## beachman

Thank you very much for the learning videos. Gives an old guy a second chance at being young again. Simple, concise and very much to the point !!! Thanks again


----------



## FishinMortician

Just found these today. What a wonderful contribution to the sport. 

When I first started trying to long cast, this past spring, I chose the OTG cast. So that I could concentrate on just the fundamentals. Hand position, foot work on the turn, etc. It helps me to stay focused, without having to swing the sinker around. I have been practicing, and video taping myself, and blowing up reels, and concentrating on the fundamentals for 3 months now.

Your kind offering gives me new found confidence, and certainly will be running through my mind in my future sessions. 

I believe that the OTG cast will teach me many things. I intend to use what is learned from it as a foundation on which to build my style.

Those two clips, are indeed a great gift to me, thank you- Paul


----------



## Tommy

Thanks for the compliments guys. If all goes well I plan to do DVD's in the future.

Tommy


----------



## Newsjeff

Thanks, Tommy.

That's good stuff.


----------



## Sea Level

Thanks for sharing your knowledge Tommy! Your explanation of the cast makes for super instruction -- I think you would do well with the vids.


----------



## Tippet

can't see your feet. New guy here, trying to make sense of it all, great vid but you're talking about footwork and your feet are out of the picture!


----------



## Tommy

Tippet,

You are exactly right. That was the first thing I noticed when I got home from the field and started to edit. 

Like I said in the opening post, no camerman and no Q cards.



Tommy


----------



## live2kingfish

great video, ive learned alot from your videos on youtube, i was just wondering, ive hit 328 ft with my ten foot rod and i average at 310 ft with my OTG cast, just curious if i should be able to do better, i use a diawa sl20 fresh from the box(nothing done to it) with 15pd line, and i'm really wanting to do the tourny casting, thanks


----------



## Tommy

live2kingfish,

310' is good casting.

Yes you can improve. Learning a powercasting technique will add distance to your cast. If you are serious about tourney casting then it would pay dividends for you get lessons from an instructor or someone that is a competent long distance caster. It will cut a lot of time off of the learning curve.

Good luck!!

Tommy


----------



## big brother

good vids bro, one thing you told me when you taught me to groundcast was to always give the rod away when you set-up, it's one thing i always remember.
ps. i got a baseball over the tree line yesterday with the GC.
charlie


----------



## SteveZ

*I'm In!!!*



Tommy said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys. If all goes well I plan to do DVD's in the future.
> 
> Tommy


----------



## TunaFish

*Awesome video..*

Thanks for putting in your time to show us the technique. I really enjoy the video. I have a question. Will that technique work well on spinner set ups? Thanks again!!


----------



## Tommy

big brother said:


> good vids bro, one thing you told me when you taught me to groundcast was to always give the rod away when you set-up, it's one thing i always remember.
> ps. i got a baseball over the tree line yesterday with the GC.
> charlie


Thanks brother. 

The old "hand the rod" to someone tool works great to train yourself to get good arm extension. I actually picked that up from Nick Meyer on one of his videos. Great training tool.

A baseball over the treeline on the multi-tier casting field is a very good cast... 

TunaFish,

Absolutely. The techniques will work with a spinner just as well as a conventional. Just BE SURE to use finger protection or you may be taking a trip to the ER... lol

Tommy



That is a very good cast with the baseball.


----------



## barty b

Good stuff Tommy..More casters need to learn and master the fundementals of the ground cast...there is a lot of distance available from a good OTG. It can be very rewarding to a newcomer to hit big numbers without having to know the full pendulum technique. I personally love ground casting. I am still hovering in the low 600's with 125g and the Zippy Vmax...Actually it has been about 4 months since my last trip to the field (keep going fishing) I gotta get back into it  Thanks for the vids!


----------



## junkmansj

Tommy; Just finished watching the 2 Clips, When you were speaking about waiting to hit the Cast I more or less followed everything you said! Then when I watch that next cast, It was Crystal Clear I could see you hitting it just as your hand reached your face area! I will be going out this Weeked to give that a Shot.

Thanx


----------



## TunaFish

*Thank you Tommy!!!*

I had my conventional setup put away for few months after several explosions.. Then I saw your 2 part videos and realized (based on our setp-by-step techniques) that I was doing it wrong.

We'll, this weekend I took it out with me to my fishing trip. This fishing area is not crowded, so it was safe. 

On my first cast (I memorized each step), it was straight and accurate (I put no power to it only because I want to get my technique down first). To make the long story short, I did not have any blowups, just few fluffs. Not only that, but on one cast, I decided it to whip it, and let me tell you, I was pleased at where it went!! That really had me pumped!!! 

So, I just want to *thank you* for putting the video up and sharing it with newbies like me..


----------



## HellRhaY

Tommy, when are you coming to florida to conduct a seminar? I just can't go to NC, my wife would kill me.


----------



## Tommy

HellRay,

It's a day drive down and a day drive back for me. I would be glad to do it if we could get 15-20 guys together for a seminar.

It would run 50.00-75.00 per person depending on the number.

Is there enough interest??

Tommy


----------



## HellRhaY

i am interested!!! i'd even pay double and buy you lunch . you think we should post this in the florida forum?


----------



## ffemtreed

Thanks a Million for the videos. I can read till my eyes fall out of my head and not learn a thing however when seeing something I read I learn much quicker. I am going to give this a shot this weekend when I am out fishing Assategue this weekend.


----------

